# converting a cold tank into a surge tank on a budget



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

So I have a cheap customer that needs to get heat to his feed water tank for a high pressure steam system. Tank is cold currently. We need to bring it up to 180 degrees to drive out oxygen and keep it out of the boiler. We are running a new steam header right by the tank.

What's a cheap way to get temperature controlled steam into that tank to keep it at 180 degrees? Looking for some kind of thermostatically controlled sparging valve.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You talking about a deaeration set up for a feed water tank?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

yes


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I guess I should clarify that all of the steam process is direct sparg so there is no condensate return to heat the tank as in most systems.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have seen steam injection wand before. A solenoid valve controlled by a Aqua-stat. Just simply a steam line directly blowing into the water. Has to be vented though.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

wyrickmech said:


> I have seen steam injection wand before. A solenoid valve controlled by a Aqua-stat. Just simply a steam line directly blowing into the water. Has to be vented though.



That's what I have seen. Tank is vented so not under pressure. Control valve to bring on the steam injection. Rumble like hell because you are injecting steam into the water. The ones we have are a packaged, engineered unit with national board numbers, etc.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> That's what I have seen. Tank is vented so not under pressure. Control valve to bring on the steam injection. Rumble like hell because you are injecting steam into the water. The ones we have are a packaged, engineered unit with national board numbers, etc.


 yep simple but very effective. Lather is the brand I've seen. You should be able to simply take a piece of 1/2 inch and drill holes in it use a double threaded bushing and thread it into the tank use a solenoid valve and a Aqua stat for control.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Although the concept is simple, I think a home-made deaerator is ill advised. The insurance man probably won't care for it. Or the state boiler inspector.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

rwh said:


> Although the concept is simple, I think a home-made deaerator is ill advised. The insurance man probably won't care for it. Or the state boiler inspector.


 true. Then just run a line threw a brazed plate heat exchanger and run steam threw the other side with the same solenoid concept. Pump the water side continuous and cycle the steam to keep temp at 180. Shouldn't take a very large one to maintain the temp.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

rwh said:


> Although the concept is simple, I think a home-made deaerator is ill advised. The insurance man probably won't care for it. Or the state boiler inspector.


You think he would prefer a boiler with no deaerator?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Could I just run steam through an air heat exchanger to make it condense and then just dump the condensate into the tank with a diptube to agitate the tank as the condensate enters?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Protech said:


> You think he would prefer a boiler with no deaerator?


high pressure steam and home made parts dont play nice together..and when something bad happens...well your liable bigtime............tell the customer to either buy the right vessel for heating or do it himself..the small amount of $$ you may make will be eaten up in legal fees and fines.....and yes you did it many times and it worked, but the odds are are some point it wont work and even if its 20 years later..your gona be liable and pay..I have seen it before and with a few friends as insurance investigators, the insurance company will spend a few hundred thousand to save millions in a wrongful death lawsuit....


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

How about something like this?

http://www.liquicel.com/applications/O2.cfm


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I think I've settled on a watson mcdaniel temperature regulator.


----------

